# Long or short



## southcitybabe (Apr 3, 2007)

What looks better long nails or short.?

I always wore long french manicure fasle nails as I thought it was a small sexy thing to add to your look, But recently I love having really short as possible nails and painting them pink.

I also find its harder to cope with doing your MU when you have long nails.

What do you prefer?


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

I like my nails longer in the summer and shorted in the winter. I use acrylics (LCN Gel pink&amp;white) in the summer and remove them in the winter. I can use dark colors then in the winter.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 3, 2007)

I prefer shorter nails. Not below the nailbed short, just neat. Long nails make me nervous. Plus I always wonder how the girls with super long nails keep everything hygienic.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 3, 2007)

I love a medium nail with a clean French Manicure.. Nothing like those white tips.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2007)

I like short nails, they are more hygenic


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 3, 2007)

I like mine short...maybe just past my nail bed. I do a lot of typing, so I need short nails anyway.


----------



## han (Apr 3, 2007)

short - med cause i cant function with long nails


----------



## Bea (Apr 3, 2007)

I like short nails and they have to be real for me. Don't like fake ones. But either way, the most important thing is that they are groomed. I hate dirty, chipped and uneven nails. It just gets to me. Sorry, I have a thing about manicured nails. It can ruin my day if my nails are bad


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 3, 2007)

I like short nails. only because I keep biting them so I cant actually grow them long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 3, 2007)

I can't keep my nails long because I always end up chipping them... so I just keep 'em fairly short to short-med.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 3, 2007)

It's really a matter of preference and personal choice. I personally love my nails long, but I do also think they can look very chic when they are short too.

I think the only factor to whether long or short nails look better than the other is how well they are taken care of. If they are filed and kept in good condition, then length isn't an issue.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 3, 2007)

Short acrylic nails for me.


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 3, 2007)

I like medium length........stylish and clean!!


----------



## YoursEvermore (Apr 4, 2007)

To most "normal" people, my nails would be considered short, but they're long for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have smaller nail beds (if that makes sense) so if my nails actually grow to the tip of my finger, I'm ecstatic. But my Nana said that nails shouldn't be any longer than just a hair past the tip of your finger and her nails were always gorgeous. I definitely like clean nails, though, whether they're painted, french tips, or just buffed/clear coat. Dirty nailbeds, ragged cuticles and chipped nail polish are some of my pet peeves. It just looks gross.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 4, 2007)

Fake nails: middle length

Actual nails: real short

I got chubby fingers and short nails look better than when I grow them out.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 4, 2007)

I prefer mine to be either short or medium length. I had fake nails to where they were long but I had to cut 'em cuz they were too long and then I didnt have any money to get 'em filled so I took 'em off. Ive always preferred shorter nails on me cuz it looks better.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 6, 2007)

Short


----------



## Venezia (Apr 7, 2007)

Short nails are really 'in' here in the UK at the moment.

I guess I like to buck the trend ... mine are long (natural).


----------



## ewunia2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I like medium lenght with french manicure cause it's looks so clear. Just now mine are medium but are short very often;(


----------



## macgirl3121 (Aug 10, 2007)

When I was younger it was long. As long as possible. I have really strong natural nails so the free edge would easily grow at least the length of my nailbed. Now, usually free edge is no longer than the width of a nail file. That's how I measure and keep them all uniform.


----------



## ivette (Aug 10, 2007)

i like both long and short nails.

for every day i usually keep them on the short side


----------



## katnahat (Aug 10, 2007)

I use to wear my nails fairly long. I've started wearing them much shorter now. Mine are about a 1/4 inch long. Sometimes a bit longer but not by much.


----------



## seagirl77 (Aug 12, 2007)

Medium length for me. It is much easier to maintain them when they are not too long.


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 14, 2007)

Medium I guess. If I hold them palm to me The nails are just past the tips, maybe 2mm.


----------



## Nox (Sep 14, 2007)

I wear mine natural and medium - long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 14, 2007)

I think its a matter of personal preference. I have long fingers so I cant pull off the long fingernail look plus I braid hair too so I put all of that into consideration


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 15, 2007)

I've worn mine in both ways, which I like them both ways. However, since I type a lot at work, I generally wear them short.


----------



## fawp (Sep 15, 2007)

Occasionally, I grow mine out just past my fingertips and do a french; I like shorter french manicures because they look clean and neat. Or I do bright or dark colors on short nails.


----------



## caitrin176 (Sep 15, 2007)

I've never had long nails;they look complicated to me and self distracting.I used to have medium length nails, and now they are short, with clear gloss usully.But I like any length of nail,so long as they're well groomed.


----------



## lacheen (Sep 21, 2007)

i prefer short nails with red nail polish.


----------



## amarose (Sep 23, 2007)

I think it depends on the colour. I like having long nails obviously with a french manicure, but lately i'm into a lot of the darker colours like blacks, maroons etc. so i opt for shorter nails or else it looks too halloween-ish.


----------



## _perfection (Oct 18, 2007)

short nails! i don't like long nails at all.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 18, 2007)

I like shorter nails.


----------



## -KT- (Oct 21, 2007)

I keep my natural nails medium because it looks good while still being functional.


----------



## miezy (Oct 21, 2007)

long nails with french manicure


----------



## tthonglor (Oct 21, 2007)

short and natural is the way to go these days.. you can play it up with dark colours for the weekend and then go natural during the week, easier to take car of and just more professional. im always keeping my nails short, i dont wanna scratch anyone during a facial hahah that would suck!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 21, 2007)

i love short-medium nails.it depends on wat design i want on them...


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 22, 2007)

I like quite long- it's looks sexy for me, but takes alot of care, medium is well cool, but main think i like natural nails, ones had fakes- when take them of half my real gone is well, I don't put anymore fakes


----------



## gurlie916 (Oct 22, 2007)

If I'm painting my fingernails a dark color, I wear them short. If I let my fingernails grow, then I always paint them with a lighter color. I think darker colors look better on short nails. I will paint my short nails with a lighter color, though.


----------



## glitzbeary (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a few mm past the tips.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 29, 2007)

people usually say i have long nails, but they're more of a medium size. longer than that and i can't manage them and end up cutting them.

i never had fakes, but i think i'd try long fakes nails, just for fun.


----------



## Rubiez (Nov 5, 2007)

My fingers looks like someone chopped them off if my fingernails are short. x(


----------



## mossaenda (Nov 6, 2007)

Nowadays i like then short, it's more practical though if i want to do a french manicure i'll let them grow a little bit over so that i can paint a cute little tip.

I used to have long nails, i like them i think they are quite elegant as long as they are not toooo long! then they can get scary.


----------



## Piksy (Nov 6, 2007)

i think it depends on what you are doing in your everyday life like if you work in something where your hands are in use a lot and you are working with food or liquids it probably wont be good to have long nails because all the food will get stuck and you know what happens but if you work with computers or in an office it would be good to have long nails. but both are reallly good choices.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 7, 2007)

I like my nails either active length or long.


----------



## wqwheeler (Nov 10, 2007)

I think short to medium length nails, fake or real, looks more sophisticated and can go into any setting and look fab.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 10, 2007)

I love medium to shorter length. I like the look of longer ones but I have 2 kids and they just dont fit my lifestyle.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 10, 2007)

I like my nails medium length a bit past the nail bed. My nails are considered long for a male but they do look great all painted up when out in female mode.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

My natural nails break way too easy so I try to keep them long with acrylic usually a vibrant color like hot pink. Sometimes black if I am in the mood.


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 10, 2007)

I like them any length... just not exaggeratedly long. Mine grow fairly quickly and strong, sometimes I grow them long but I feel it limits what I can do with them. I feel brighter or darker colors don't look as good when they're long so I only wear a french. Right now they're medium and I love them, that's the length I want to keep as I can paint them dark, bright or french and they look pretty. I looove dark nail polish!


----------



## GlamGal (Nov 11, 2007)

I've always had short nails my whole life and never grow them out or get them done, Just doesn't feel like me its hard for me to keep up long nails because you don't want to get gunk under them and have it sitting under there yuk so I just avoid all that and always go short!


----------



## Gloss (Dec 3, 2007)

Just over my nail bed, I need to type and text.. haha..


----------



## mayyami (Dec 3, 2007)

I've never been able to grow my nails long as they always break or something, but I would love to have the long nails with a french manicure! my dream!

So, I keep it short and practical.


----------



## Steffi_h (Dec 5, 2007)

I love long nails, yes they are hard to work with but you just learn how to work with them.

They make a hand look and move elegantly feminine.


----------



## rita1979 (Feb 15, 2008)

hello

I use acrylics,and I prefer long nails with a beautiful design.


----------



## elnkay (Feb 16, 2008)

I prefer my nails about 1/8" past the nail bed...just enough for a cute french look.


----------



## JennBee (Feb 20, 2008)

Long natural nails for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or "medium" if you compare them to some of those way-too-long fake ones...

I think one of my best lengths was 1/4" past the nail bed, and they looked great but weren't practical for cold, dry winters, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Domitilla (Feb 23, 2008)

I like short to medium natural nails. The most important thing to me is that they are all the same lenght. And clean.

I'm not really annoyed if short nails ar chipped or ruined, but I can't stand that on long nails.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 23, 2008)

Medium length for practical purposes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 10, 2008)

Short, I used to like long nails but since I now prefer solid colours or sheers as opposed to french I like my nails just past the tips of my fingers.


----------



## greeneyedangel (May 12, 2008)

I like mine medium length. I used to get arcrylics but now I just grow them on my own. Sucks when one breaks or chips though lol


----------



## bulbul (May 26, 2008)

I like medium with french manicure


----------



## SexyNailTips (May 27, 2008)

I definitely prefer acrylic french manicured nails about a quarter inch past the tip. They look so good I couldn't ever imagine not having my nails. As for doing things like typing and what not they don't hinder me at all I'm so used to them it's no problem. As far as I'm concerned not having nails is not an option.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 27, 2008)

I would like to keep my nails long, but they're always breaking, and I like to keep them all the same length, so I trim them short.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

